# compilazione Boinc-5.5.6 [risolto - work-around]

## guerro

Quando tento di emergere il pacchetto in oggetto con le seguenti USE:    -X -server unicode, la compilazione termina con un errore nel punto in cui lui tenta di compilare la GUI (che chiaramente non può dato che sulla macchina non è installato alcun server X) più precisamente diche che non trova i widgets (wx.... ecc. ecc.). Pensavo che con la use -X non compilasse l'ipotetica interfaccia grafica.....

Qualcuno è riuscito ad aggirare la cosa o meglio ancora a risolverla senza installare X?

----------

## guerro

Mi viene il sospetto che nessuno usi boinc   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Hai già guardato su bugzilla se c'è qualche info a riguardo?

----------

## !equilibrium

ecco le mie use per boinc usato su un pc senza X:

```
Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] sci-misc/boinc-5.5.6  USE="unicode -X -server" 8,995 kB
```

e non mi chiede nessuna libreria wx, sei sicuro che sia boinc a richiedertele e non qualcosa d'altro?

posta l'output di emerge -auDNtv boinc

----------

## guerro

questo è l'output di emerge -uaDNtv boinc

```
These are the packages that would be merged, in reverse order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U ] sci-misc/boinc-5.5.6 [5.2.14] USE="unicode% -X* -server" 0 kB

Total size of downloads: 0 kB

Would you like to merge these packages? [Yes/No]
```

P.S.

Scusa il ritardo, ma ero fuori casa in questi giorni...    :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## guerro

Ho provato a ricompilare per vedere nel dettaglio l'errore:

```
>>> Emerging (1 of 1) sci-misc/boinc-5.5.6 to /

>>> checking ebuild checksums ;-)

>>> checking auxfile checksums ;-)

>>> checking miscfile checksums ;-)

>>> checking boinc-5.5.6.tar.bz2 ;-)

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking boinc-5.5.6.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/boinc-5.5.6/work

>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/boinc-5.5.6/work/boinc-5.5.6 ...

 * Running necessary autotools...

/usr/share/aclocal/pth.m4:43: warning: underquoted definition of _AC_PTH_ERROR

  run info '(automake)Extending aclocal'

  or see http://sources.redhat.com/automake/automake.html#Extending-aclocal

/usr/share/aclocal/pth.m4:55: warning: underquoted definition of _AC_PTH_VERBOSE

/usr/share/aclocal/pth.m4:61: warning: underquoted definition of AC_CHECK_PTH

 * econf: updating boinc-5.5.6/config.guess with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.guess

 * econf: updating boinc-5.5.6/config.sub with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.sub

./configure --prefix=/usr --host=i686-pc-linux-gnu --mandir=/usr/share/man --infodir=/usr/share/info --datadir=/usr/share --sysconfdir=/etc --localstatedir=/var/lib --enable-client --disable-static-client --with-wx-config=/usr/bin/wx-config-2.6 --enable-unicode --disable-server --without-x --build=i686-pc-linux-gnu

--- Configuring BOINC 5.5.6 (Release) ---

--- Build Components: (client only) ---

checking build system type... i686-pc-linux-gnu

checking host system type... i686-pc-linux-gnu

checking target system type... i686-pc-linux-gnu

checking for a BSD-compatible install... /bin/install -c

checking whether build environment is sane... yes

checking for gawk... gawk

checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... yes

checking whether to enable maintainer-specific portions of Makefiles... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

checking for C compiler default output file name... a.out

checking whether the C compiler works... yes

checking whether we are cross compiling... no

checking for suffix of executables...

checking for suffix of object files... o

checking whether we are using the GNU C compiler... yes

checking whether i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc accepts -g... yes

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc option to accept ANSI C... none needed

checking for style of include used by make... GNU

checking dependency style of i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... gcc3

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++... i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++

checking whether we are using the GNU C++ compiler... yes

checking whether i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ accepts -g... yes

checking dependency style of i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++... gcc3

checking how to run the C preprocessor... i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -E

checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... (cached) yes

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-ranlib... i686-pc-linux-gnu-ranlib

checking for ln... /bin/ln

checking whether '/bin/ln' works... yes

checking whether ln -s works... yes

checking whether 'ln -s' really works or whether I'm deluding myself... it works

checking for egrep... grep -E

checking for ANSI C header files... yes

checking for sys/types.h... yes

checking for sys/stat.h... yes

checking for stdlib.h... yes

checking for string.h... yes

checking for memory.h... yes

checking for strings.h... yes

checking for inttypes.h... yes

checking for stdint.h... yes

checking for unistd.h... yes

checking whether we are compiling for cygwin... no

checking windows.h usability... no

checking windows.h presence... no

checking for windows.h... no

checking for winsock2.h... (cached) no

checking for winsock.h... (cached) no

checking sys/socket.h usability... yes

checking sys/socket.h presence... yes

checking for sys/socket.h... yes

checking dependency style of ... none

checking for a sed that does not truncate output... /bin/sed

checking for ld used by i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... /usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld

checking if the linker (/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld) is GNU ld... yes

checking for /usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld option to reload object files... -r

checking for BSD-compatible nm... /usr/bin/i686-pc-linux-gnu-nm -B

checking how to recognise dependent libraries... pass_all

checking dlfcn.h usability... yes

checking dlfcn.h presence... yes

checking for dlfcn.h... yes

checking how to run the C++ preprocessor... i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -E

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-g77... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-f77... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-xlf... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-frt... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-pgf77... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-fort77... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-fl32... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-af77... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-f90... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-xlf90... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-pgf90... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-epcf90... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-f95... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-fort... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-xlf95... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-ifc... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-efc... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-pgf95... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-lf95... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gfortran... no

checking for g77... no

checking for f77... no

checking for xlf... no

checking for frt... no

checking for pgf77... no

checking for fort77... no

checking for fl32... no

checking for af77... no

checking for f90... no

checking for xlf90... no

checking for pgf90... no

checking for epcf90... no

checking for f95... no

checking for fort... no

checking for xlf95... no

checking for ifc... no

checking for efc... no

checking for pgf95... no

checking for lf95... no

checking for gfortran... no

checking whether we are using the GNU Fortran 77 compiler... no

checking whether  accepts -g... no

checking the maximum length of command line arguments... 32768

checking command to parse /usr/bin/i686-pc-linux-gnu-nm -B output from i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc object... ok

checking for objdir... .libs

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-ar... i686-pc-linux-gnu-ar

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-ranlib... (cached) i686-pc-linux-gnu-ranlib

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-strip... i686-pc-linux-gnu-strip

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc static flag  works... yes

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc supports -fno-rtti -fno-exceptions... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc option to produce PIC... -fPIC

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc PIC flag -fPIC works... yes

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc supports -c -o file.o... yes

checking whether the i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc linker (/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld) supports shared libraries... yes

checking whether -lc should be explicitly linked in... no

checking dynamic linker characteristics... GNU/Linux ld.so

checking how to hardcode library paths into programs... immediate

checking whether stripping libraries is possible... yes

checking for shl_load... no

checking for shl_load in -ldld... no

checking for dlopen... no

checking for dlopen in -ldl... yes

checking whether a program can dlopen itself... yes

checking whether a statically linked program can dlopen itself... yes

checking if libtool supports shared libraries... yes

checking whether to build shared libraries... yes

checking whether to build static libraries... yes

configure: creating libtool

appending configuration tag "CXX" to libtool

checking for ld used by i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++... /usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld

checking if the linker (/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld) is GNU ld... yes

checking whether the i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ linker (/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld) supports shared libraries... yes

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ option to produce PIC... -fPIC

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ PIC flag -fPIC works... yes

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ supports -c -o file.o... yes

checking whether the i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ linker (/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld) supports shared libraries... yes

checking dynamic linker characteristics... GNU/Linux ld.so

checking how to hardcode library paths into programs... immediate

checking whether stripping libraries is possible... yes

checking for shl_load... (cached) no

checking for shl_load in -ldld... (cached) no

checking for dlopen... (cached) no

checking for dlopen in -ldl... (cached) yes

checking whether a program can dlopen itself... (cached) yes

checking whether a statically linked program can dlopen itself... (cached) yes

appending configuration tag "F77" to libtool

checking default bitness of compiler... 32

checking boinc platform... i686-pc-linux-gnu

checking for special C compiler options needed for large files... no

checking for _FILE_OFFSET_BITS value needed for large files... 64

checking for _LARGE_FILES value needed for large files... no

checking library extension... a

checking shared object extension... so

checking for windows.h... (cached) no

checking for sys/socket.h... (cached) yes

checking for socklen_t... yes

checking type of getsockopt() parameter five... socklen_t

checking for openssl... yes

OpenSSL found in /usr

checking for gawk... (cached) gawk

checking for curl-config... /usr/bin/curl-config

checking for the version of libcurl... 7.15.1

checking for libcurl >= version 7.13.2... yes

checking whether libcurl is usable... yes

checking for curl_free... yes

checking for shmget in dynamic library cygipc... no

checking for aio_fork in dynamic library aio... no

checking for dlopen in dynamic library dl... -ldl

checking for gethostbyname in static library nsl... -lnsl

checking for bind in static library socket... no

checking for bind in dynamic library socket... no

checking for gzopen in static library z... -lz

checking for curl_easy_init in static library curl... -lcurl

checking for the pthreads library -lpthreads... no

checking whether pthreads work without any flags... no

checking whether pthreads work with -Kthread... no

checking whether pthreads work with -kthread... no

checking for the pthreads library -llthread... no

checking whether pthreads work with -pthread... yes

checking for joinable pthread attribute... PTHREAD_CREATE_JOINABLE

checking if more special flags are required for pthreads... no

checking for cc_r... i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

checking for X... disabled

checking whether we are using the Microsoft C compiler... no

checking for windows.h... (cached) no

checking for OpenGL library... no

checking for OpenGL Utility library... no

checking for GLUT library... no

configure: WARNING:

================================================================================

WARNING: openGL/GLU/glut not found.

The GL, GLU and glut libraries are required in order to build the graphical parts

of the BOINC application API library.

==> only building non-graphical parts of the BOINC API Library for now.

HINT: on MacOS X/Darwin you might consider running configure with the option

      './configure --with-apple-opengl-framework'

      in order to use the Mac-native openGL framework

================================================================================

checking for dirent.h that defines DIR... yes

checking for library containing opendir... none required

checking for ANSI C header files... (cached) yes

checking for sys/wait.h that is POSIX.1 compatible... yes

checking whether time.h and sys/time.h may both be included... yes

checking return type of signal handlers... void

checking for windows.h... (cached) no

checking arpa/inet.h usability... yes

checking arpa/inet.h presence... yes

checking for arpa/inet.h... yes

checking dirent.h usability... yes

checking dirent.h presence... yes

checking for dirent.h... yes

checking fcntl.h usability... yes

checking fcntl.h presence... yes

checking for fcntl.h... yes

checking for inttypes.h... (cached) yes

checking for stdint.h... (cached) yes

checking malloc.h usability... yes

checking malloc.h presence... yes

checking for malloc.h... yes

checking alloca.h usability... yes

checking alloca.h presence... yes

checking for alloca.h... yes

checking for memory.h... (cached) yes

checking netdb.h usability... yes

checking netdb.h presence... yes

checking for netdb.h... yes

checking netinet/in.h usability... yes

checking netinet/in.h presence... yes

checking for netinet/in.h... yes

checking netinet/tcp.h usability... yes

checking netinet/tcp.h presence... yes

checking for netinet/tcp.h... yes

checking signal.h usability... yes

checking signal.h presence... yes

checking for signal.h... yes

checking for strings.h... (cached) yes

checking sys/file.h usability... yes

checking sys/file.h presence... yes

checking for sys/file.h... yes

checking sys/ipc.h usability... yes

checking sys/ipc.h presence... yes

checking for sys/ipc.h... yes

checking sys/mount.h usability... yes

checking sys/mount.h presence... yes

checking for sys/mount.h... yes

checking sys/param.h usability... yes

checking sys/param.h presence... yes

checking for sys/param.h... yes

checking sys/resource.h usability... yes

checking sys/resource.h presence... yes

checking for sys/resource.h... yes

checking sys/select.h usability... yes

checking sys/select.h presence... yes

checking for sys/select.h... yes

checking sys/shm.h usability... yes

checking sys/shm.h presence... yes

checking for sys/shm.h... yes

checking for sys/socket.h... (cached) yes

checking for sys/stat.h... (cached) yes

checking sys/statvfs.h usability... yes

checking sys/statvfs.h presence... yes

checking for sys/statvfs.h... yes

checking sys/statfs.h usability... yes

checking sys/statfs.h presence... yes

checking for sys/statfs.h... yes

checking sys/swap.h usability... yes

checking sys/swap.h presence... yes

checking for sys/swap.h... yes

checking sys/sysctl.h usability... yes

checking sys/sysctl.h presence... yes

checking for sys/sysctl.h... yes

checking sys/systeminfo.h usability... no

checking sys/systeminfo.h presence... no

checking for sys/systeminfo.h... no

checking sys/time.h usability... yes

checking sys/time.h presence... yes

checking for sys/time.h... yes

checking for sys/types.h... (cached) yes

checking sys/utsname.h usability... yes

checking sys/utsname.h presence... yes

checking for sys/utsname.h... yes

checking sys/vmmeter.h usability... no

checking sys/vmmeter.h presence... no

checking for sys/vmmeter.h... no

checking for sys/wait.h... (cached) yes

checking for unistd.h... (cached) yes

checking utmp.h usability... yes

checking utmp.h presence... yes

checking for utmp.h... yes

checking errno.h usability... yes

checking errno.h presence... yes

checking for errno.h... yes

checking procfs.h usability... no

checking procfs.h presence... no

checking for procfs.h... no

checking ieeefp.h usability... no

checking ieeefp.h presence... no

checking for ieeefp.h... no

checking whether largefile support breaks C++... no

checking standard C++ headers... yes

checking for C++ header <algorithm>... (cached) yes

checking for C++ header <bitset>... (cached) yes

checking for C++ header <cassert>... (cached) yes

checking for C++ header <cctype>... (cached) yes

checking for C++ header <cerrno>... (cached) yes

checking for C++ header <cfloat>... (cached) yes

checking for C++ header <climits>... (cached) yes

checking for C++ header <clocale>... (cached) yes

checking for C++ header <cmath>... (cached) yes

checking for C++ header <complex>... (cached) yes

checking for C++ header <csetjmp>... (cached) yes

checking for C++ header <csignal>... (cached) yes

checking for C++ header <cstdarg>... (cached) yes

checking for C++ header <cstddef>... (cached) yes

checking for C++ header <cstdio>... (cached) yes

checking for C++ header <cstdlib>... (cached) yes

checking for C++ header <cstring>... (cached) yes

checking for C++ header <ctime>... (cached) yes

checking for C++ header <deque>... (cached) yes

checking for C++ header <fstream>... (cached) yes

checking for C++ header <functional>... (cached) yes

checking for C++ header <iomanip>... (cached) yes

checking for C++ header <ios>... (cached) yes

checking for C++ header <iosfwd>... (cached) yes

checking for C++ header <iostream>... (cached) yes

checking for C++ header <istream>... (cached) yes

checking for C++ header <iterator>... (cached) yes

checking for C++ header <limits>... (cached) yes

checking for C++ header <list>... (cached) yes

checking for C++ header <locale>... (cached) yes

checking for C++ header <map>... (cached) yes

checking for C++ header <memory>... (cached) yes

checking for C++ header <numeric>... (cached) yes

checking for C++ header <ostream>... (cached) yes

checking for C++ header <queue>... (cached) yes

checking for C++ header <set>... (cached) yes

checking for C++ header <sstream>... (cached) yes

checking for C++ header <stack>... (cached) yes

checking for C++ header <stdexcept>... (cached) yes

checking for C++ header <streambuf>... (cached) yes

checking for C++ header <string>... (cached) yes

checking for C++ header <utility>... (cached) yes

checking for C++ header <valarray>... (cached) yes

checking for C++ header <vector>... (cached) yes

checking for C++ namespaces... yes

checking for min(0,0) in namespace std... yes

checking for max(0,0) in namespace std... yes

checking for transform((char *)0,(char *) 0,(char *)0,(int(*)(int))malloc) in namespace std... yes

checking for locale("") in namespace std... yes

checking whether i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc needs -traditional... no

checking for vprintf... yes

checking for _doprnt... no

checking for lockf... yes

checking for flock... yes

checking for alloca... no

checking for _alloca... no

checking for setpriority... yes

checking for strlcpy... no

checking for strlcat... no

checking for sigaction... yes

checking for getutent... yes

checking for setutent... yes

checking for an ANSI C-conforming const... yes

checking for size_t... yes

checking whether struct tm is in sys/time.h or time.h... time.h

checking for struct tm.tm_zone... yes

checking for wx-config... /usr/bin/wx-config-2.6

checking for wxWidgets version >= 2.6.0... yes (version 2.6.2)

checking for wxWidgets static library... no

checking for atexit in dynamic library c... -lc

checking for sscanf in static library gcc... -lgcc

checking for _Unwind_Resume in static library gcc_eh... -lgcc_eh

checking for sscanf in static library stdc++... -lstdc++

checking for sin in dynamic library m... -lm

checking for pthread_join in dynamic library pthread... -lpthread

checking for dynamic library wsock32... no

configure: creating ./config.status

config.status: creating ./version.h

config.status: creating api/Makefile

config.status: creating apps/Makefile

config.status: creating clientgui/Makefile

config.status: creating client/Makefile

config.status: creating client/win/boinc_path_config.py

config.status: creating db/Makefile

config.status: creating lib/Makefile

config.status: creating Makefile

config.status: creating py/Boinc/boinc_path_config.py

config.status: creating py/Boinc/Makefile

config.status: creating py/boinc_path_config.py

config.status: creating py/Boinc/version.py

config.status: creating py/Makefile

config.status: creating sched/boinc_path_config.py

config.status: creating sched/Makefile

config.status: creating sea/Makefile

config.status: creating test/boinc_path_config.py

config.status: creating test/Makefile

config.status: creating test/version.inc

config.status: creating tools/boinc_path_config.py

config.status: creating tools/Makefile

config.status: creating zip/Makefile

config.status: creating zip/zip/Makefile

config.status: creating zip/unzip/Makefile

config.status: creating m4/Makefile

config.status: creating config.h

config.status: executing depfiles commands

--- Configuring BOINC 5.5.6 (Release) ---

--- Build Components: (client only) ---

```

In questa parte si nota che LUI si accorge di non poter compilare la parte grafica (non trova le librerie OpenGL, GLU, GLUT per cui avvisa che compilarà solo la parte NON GRAFICA); però trova anche le librerie wxWidgets (utilizzate da aMule a prescindere dalla presenza o meno di X).

Segue la fase di compilazione che da' l'errore (la compilazione della GUI)

```
Making all in clientgui

make[2]: Entering directory `/mnt/temporary/var/portage/boinc-5.5.6/work/boinc-5.5.6/clientgui'

if i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I..  -fPIC -DPIC -I../lib -I../api -I../db -I../client -I../tools -I../sched  -pthread -I/usr/lib/wx/include/base-ansi-release-2.6 -I/usr/include/wx-2.6 -DwxUSE_GUI=0 -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGE_FILES -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE=1  -I../wizards  -fPIC -DPIC -I../lib -I../api -I../db -I../client -I../tools -I../sched  -pthread -I/usr/lib/wx/include/base-ansi-release-2.6 -I/usr/include/wx-2.6 -DwxUSE_GUI=0 -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGE_FILES -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE=1    -I../wizards -march=pentium2 -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -I/usr/include -I/usr/include/openssl -pthread -MT boinc_gui-BOINCBaseView.o -MD -MP -MF ".deps/boinc_gui-BOINCBaseView.Tpo" -c -o boinc_gui-BOINCBaseView.o `test -f 'BOINCBaseView.cpp' || echo './'`BOINCBaseView.cpp; \

then mv -f ".deps/boinc_gui-BOINCBaseView.Tpo" ".deps/boinc_gui-BOINCBaseView.Po"; else rm -f ".deps/boinc_gui-BOINCBaseView.Tpo"; exit 1; fi

In file included from BOINCBaseView.cpp:24:

stdwx.h:65:55: wx/accel.h: No such file or directory

stdwx.h:68:59: wx/settings.h: No such file or directory

stdwx.h:72:63: wx/bitmap.h: No such file or directory

stdwx.h:73:52: wx/toolbar.h: No such file or directory

stdwx.h:74:56: wx/listctrl.h: No such file or directory

stdwx.h:75:61: wx/msgdlg.h: No such file or directory

stdwx.h:76:49: wx/panel.h: No such file or directory

stdwx.h:77:52: wx/notebook.h: No such file or directory

stdwx.h:78:55: wx/statline.h: No such file or directory

stdwx.h:79:57: wx/statbmp.h: No such file or directory

stdwx.h:80:55: wx/stattext.h: No such file or directory

stdwx.h:81:53: wx/clipbrd.h: No such file or directory

stdwx.h:83:51: wx/taskbar.h: No such file or directory

stdwx.h:84:22: wx/image.h: No such file or directory

stdwx.h:86:24: wx/textdlg.h: No such file or directory

stdwx.h:90:21: wx/icon.h: No such file or directory

stdwx.h:94:23: wx/dialup.h: No such file or directory

stdwx.h:95:23: wx/cshelp.h: No such file or directory

stdwx.h:96:22: wx/sizer.h: No such file or directory

stdwx.h:97:23: wx/wizard.h: No such file or directory

In file included from BOINCGUIApp.h:28,

                 from BOINCBaseView.cpp:25:

MainFrame.h:29: error: expected class-name before '{' token

MainFrame.h:37: error: `wxSizeEvent' has not been declared

MainFrame.h:37: error: ISO C++ forbids declaration of `event' with no type

MainFrame.h:39: error: ISO C++ forbids declaration of `wxStaticBitmap' with no type

MainFrame.h:39: error: expected `;' before '*' token

MainFrame.h:40: error: ISO C++ forbids declaration of `wxStaticText' with no type

MainFrame.h:40: error: expected `;' before '*' token

MainFrame.h:41: error: ISO C++ forbids declaration of `wxStaticBitmap' with no type

MainFrame.h:41: error: expected `;' before '*' token

MainFrame.h:42: error: ISO C++ forbids declaration of `wxStaticText' with no type

MainFrame.h:42: error: expected `;' before '*' token

MainFrame.h:60: error: invalid use of undefined type `struct wxFrame'

/usr/include/wx-2.6/wx/utils.h:52: error: forward declaration of `struct wxFrame'

MainFrame.h:65: error: `wxIcon' has not been declared

MainFrame.h:65: error: ISO C++ forbids declaration of `icon' with no type

MainFrame.h:69: error: `wxCommandEvent' has not been declared

MainFrame.h:69: error: ISO C++ forbids declaration of `event' with no type

MainFrame.h:70: error: `wxCommandEvent' has not been declared

MainFrame.h:70: error: ISO C++ forbids declaration of `event' with no type

MainFrame.h:71: error: `wxCommandEvent' has not been declared

MainFrame.h:71: error: ISO C++ forbids declaration of `event' with no type

MainFrame.h:72: error: `wxCommandEvent' has not been declared

MainFrame.h:72: error: ISO C++ forbids declaration of `event' with no type

MainFrame.h:73: error: `wxCommandEvent' has not been declared

MainFrame.h:73: error: ISO C++ forbids declaration of `event' with no type

MainFrame.h:75: error: `wxCommandEvent' has not been declared

MainFrame.h:75: error: ISO C++ forbids declaration of `event' with no type

MainFrame.h:77: error: `wxCommandEvent' has not been declared

MainFrame.h:77: error: ISO C++ forbids declaration of `event' with no type

MainFrame.h:78: error: `wxCommandEvent' has not been declared

MainFrame.h:78: error: ISO C++ forbids declaration of `event' with no type

MainFrame.h:79: error: `wxCommandEvent' has not been declared

MainFrame.h:79: error: ISO C++ forbids declaration of `event' with no type

MainFrame.h:80: error: `wxCommandEvent' has not been declared

MainFrame.h:80: error: ISO C++ forbids declaration of `event' with no type

MainFrame.h:82: error: `wxCommandEvent' has not been declared

MainFrame.h:82: error: ISO C++ forbids declaration of `event' with no type

MainFrame.h:84: error: `wxHelpEvent' has not been declared

MainFrame.h:84: error: ISO C++ forbids declaration of `event' with no type

MainFrame.h:85: error: `wxCommandEvent' has not been declared

MainFrame.h:85: error: ISO C++ forbids declaration of `event' with no type

MainFrame.h:86: error: `wxCommandEvent' has not been declared

MainFrame.h:86: error: ISO C++ forbids declaration of `event' with no type

MainFrame.h:87: error: `wxCommandEvent' has not been declared

MainFrame.h:87: error: ISO C++ forbids declaration of `event' with no type

MainFrame.h:89: error: `wxCloseEvent' has not been declared

MainFrame.h:89: error: ISO C++ forbids declaration of `event' with no type

MainFrame.h:90: error: `wxShowEvent' has not been declared

MainFrame.h:90: error: ISO C++ forbids declaration of `event' with no type

MainFrame.h:94: error: `wxTimerEvent' has not been declared

MainFrame.h:94: error: ISO C++ forbids declaration of `event' with no type

MainFrame.h:95: error: `wxTimerEvent' has not been declared

MainFrame.h:95: error: ISO C++ forbids declaration of `event' with no type

MainFrame.h:96: error: `wxTimerEvent' has not been declared

MainFrame.h:96: error: ISO C++ forbids declaration of `event' with no type

MainFrame.h:97: error: `wxTimerEvent' has not been declared

MainFrame.h:97: error: ISO C++ forbids declaration of `event' with no type

MainFrame.h:99: error: `wxNotebookEvent' has not been declared

MainFrame.h:99: error: ISO C++ forbids declaration of `event' with no type

MainFrame.h:138: error: ISO C++ forbids declaration of `wxTimer' with no type

MainFrame.h:138: error: expected `;' before '*' token

MainFrame.h:139: error: ISO C++ forbids declaration of `wxTimer' with no type

MainFrame.h:139: error: expected `;' before '*' token

MainFrame.h:140: error: ISO C++ forbids declaration of `wxTimer' with no type

MainFrame.h:140: error: expected `;' before '*' token

MainFrame.h:141: error: ISO C++ forbids declaration of `wxTimer' with no type

MainFrame.h:141: error: expected `;' before '*' token

MainFrame.h:145: error: ISO C++ forbids declaration of `wxMenuBar' with no type

MainFrame.h:145: error: expected `;' before '*' token

MainFrame.h:146: error: ISO C++ forbids declaration of `wxNotebook' with no type

MainFrame.h:146: error: expected `;' before '*' token

MainFrame.h: In constructor `CMainFrameEvent::CMainFrameEvent(wxEventType, CMainFrame*)':

MainFrame.h:191: error: no matching function for call to `CMainFrameEvent::SetEventObject(CMainFrame*&)'

/usr/include/wx-2.6/wx/event.h:351: note: candidates are: void wxEvent::SetEventObject(wxObject*)

MainFrame.h: In constructor `CMainFrameAlertEvent::CMainFrameAlertEvent(wxEventType, CMainFrame*, wxString, wxString, int, bool, MainFrameAlertEventType)':

MainFrame.h:204: error: no matching function for call to `CMainFrameAlertEvent::SetEventObject(CMainFrame*&)'

/usr/include/wx-2.6/wx/event.h:351: note: candidates are: void wxEvent::SetEventObject(wxObject*)

MainFrame.h: In constructor `CMainFrameAlertEvent::CMainFrameAlertEvent(wxEventType, CMainFrame*, wxString, wxString, int, bool)':

MainFrame.h:210: error: no matching function for call to `CMainFrameAlertEvent::SetEventObject(CMainFrame*&)'

/usr/include/wx-2.6/wx/event.h:351: note: candidates are: void wxEvent::SetEventObject(wxObject*)

In file included from BOINCGUIApp.h:30,

                 from BOINCBaseView.cpp:25:

BOINCTaskBar.h: At global scope:

BOINCTaskBar.h:38: error: expected class-name before '{' token

BOINCTaskBar.h:40: error: `wxIcon' has not been declared

BOINCTaskBar.h:40: error: `wxIcon' has not been declared

BOINCTaskBar.h:40: error: `wxIcon' has not been declared

BOINCTaskBar.h:40: error: ISO C++ forbids declaration of `icon' with no type

BOINCTaskBar.h:40: error: ISO C++ forbids declaration of `iconDisconnected' with no type

BOINCTaskBar.h:40: error: ISO C++ forbids declaration of `iconSnooze' with no type

BOINCTaskBar.h:43: error: `wxCommandEvent' has not been declared

BOINCTaskBar.h:43: error: ISO C++ forbids declaration of `event' with no type

BOINCTaskBar.h:44: error: `wxCommandEvent' has not been declared

BOINCTaskBar.h:44: error: ISO C++ forbids declaration of `event' with no type

BOINCTaskBar.h:45: error: `wxCommandEvent' has not been declared

BOINCTaskBar.h:45: error: ISO C++ forbids declaration of `event' with no type

BOINCTaskBar.h:46: error: `wxCommandEvent' has not been declared

BOINCTaskBar.h:46: error: ISO C++ forbids declaration of `event' with no type

BOINCTaskBar.h:47: error: `wxCommandEvent' has not been declared

BOINCTaskBar.h:47: error: ISO C++ forbids declaration of `event' with no type

BOINCTaskBar.h:53: error: `wxIdleEvent' has not been declared

BOINCTaskBar.h:53: error: ISO C++ forbids declaration of `event' with no type

BOINCTaskBar.h:54: error: `wxCloseEvent' has not been declared

BOINCTaskBar.h:54: error: ISO C++ forbids declaration of `event' with no type

BOINCTaskBar.h:55: error: `wxTimerEvent' has not been declared

BOINCTaskBar.h:55: error: ISO C++ forbids declaration of `event' with no type

BOINCTaskBar.h:60: error: `wxTaskBarIconEvent' has not been declared

BOINCTaskBar.h:60: error: ISO C++ forbids declaration of `event' with no type

BOINCTaskBar.h:65: error: `wxTaskBarIconEvent' has not been declared

BOINCTaskBar.h:65: error: ISO C++ forbids declaration of `event' with no type

BOINCTaskBar.h:68: error: `wxTaskBarIconEvent' has not been declared

BOINCTaskBar.h:68: error: ISO C++ forbids declaration of `event' with no type

BOINCTaskBar.h:69: error: `wxTaskBarIconEvent' has not been declared

BOINCTaskBar.h:69: error: ISO C++ forbids declaration of `event' with no type

BOINCTaskBar.h:71: error: ISO C++ forbids declaration of `wxMenu' with no type

BOINCTaskBar.h:71: error: expected `;' before '*' token

BOINCTaskBar.h:72: error: `wxMenu' has not been declared

BOINCTaskBar.h:72: error: ISO C++ forbids declaration of `menu' with no type

BOINCTaskBar.h:86: error: `wxIcon' does not name a type

BOINCTaskBar.h:87: error: `wxIcon' does not name a type

BOINCTaskBar.h:88: error: `wxIcon' does not name a type

BOINCTaskBar.h:96: error: ISO C++ forbids declaration of `wxTimer' with no type

BOINCTaskBar.h:96: error: expected `;' before '*' token

In file included from BOINCBaseView.cpp:25:

BOINCGUIApp.h:42: error: `wxIcon' does not name a type

BOINCGUIApp.h:43: error: `wxIcon' does not name a type

BOINCGUIApp.h:44: error: `wxIcon' does not name a type

BOINCGUIApp.h:45: error: `wxBitmap' does not name a type

BOINCGUIApp.h:52: error: `wxBitmap' does not name a type

BOINCGUIApp.h:58: error: `wxBitmap' does not name a type

BOINCGUIApp.h:66: error: ISO C++ forbids declaration of `wxIcon' with no type

BOINCGUIApp.h:66: error: expected `;' before '*' token

BOINCGUIApp.h:67: error: expected `;' before "wxIcon"

BOINCGUIApp.h:67: error: ISO C++ forbids declaration of `wxIcon' with no type

BOINCGUIApp.h:67: error: expected `;' before '*' token

BOINCGUIApp.h:68: error: expected `;' before "wxIcon"

BOINCGUIApp.h:68: error: ISO C++ forbids declaration of `wxIcon' with no type

BOINCGUIApp.h:68: error: expected `;' before '*' token

BOINCGUIApp.h:69: error: expected `;' before "wxBitmap"

BOINCGUIApp.h:69: error: ISO C++ forbids declaration of `wxBitmap' with no type

BOINCGUIApp.h:69: error: expected `;' before '*' token

BOINCGUIApp.h:70: error: expected `;' before "wxString"

BOINCGUIApp.h:76: error: ISO C++ forbids declaration of `wxBitmap' with no type

BOINCGUIApp.h:76: error: expected `;' before '*' token

BOINCGUIApp.h:77: error: expected `;' before "wxString"

BOINCGUIApp.h:82: error: ISO C++ forbids declaration of `wxBitmap' with no type

BOINCGUIApp.h:82: error: expected `;' before '*' token

BOINCGUIApp.h:83: error: expected `;' before "wxString"

In file included from BOINCBaseView.cpp:27:

BOINCBaseView.h:52: error: ISO C++ forbids declaration of `wxButton' with no type

BOINCBaseView.h:52: error: expected `;' before '*' token

BOINCBaseView.h: In constructor `CTaskItem::CTaskItem(wxString, wxString, wxInt32)':

BOINCBaseView.h:42: error: class `CTaskItem' does not have any field named `m_pButton'

BOINCBaseView.h: In constructor `CTaskItem::CTaskItem(wxString, wxString, wxString, wxInt32)':

BOINCBaseView.h:45: error: class `CTaskItem' does not have any field named `m_pButton'

BOINCBaseView.h: At global scope:

BOINCBaseView.h:63: error: ISO C++ forbids declaration of `wxButton' with no type

BOINCBaseView.h:63: error: expected `;' before '*' token

BOINCBaseView.h:65: error: expected `;' before "wxString"

BOINCBaseView.h:67: error: ISO C++ forbids declaration of `wxStaticBox' with no type

BOINCBaseView.h:67: error: expected `;' before '*' token

BOINCBaseView.h:68: error: ISO C++ forbids declaration of `wxStaticBoxSizer' with no type

BOINCBaseView.h:68: error: expected `;' before '*' token

BOINCBaseView.h: In constructor `CTaskItemGroup::CTaskItemGroup(wxString)':

BOINCBaseView.h:61: error: class `CTaskItemGroup' does not have any field named `m_pStaticBox'

BOINCBaseView.h:61: error: class `CTaskItemGroup' does not have any field named `m_pStaticBoxSizer'

BOINCBaseView.h: At global scope:

BOINCBaseView.h:74: error: expected class-name before '{' token

BOINCBaseView.h:81: error: expected `)' before '*' token

BOINCBaseView.h:84: error: expected `)' before '*' token

BOINCBaseView.h:100: error: `wxTimerEvent' has not been declared

BOINCBaseView.h:100: error: ISO C++ forbids declaration of `event' with no type

BOINCBaseView.h:101: error: `wxListEvent' has not been declared

BOINCBaseView.h:101: error: ISO C++ forbids declaration of `event' with no type

BOINCBaseView.h:102: error: `wxListEvent' has not been declared

BOINCBaseView.h:102: error: ISO C++ forbids declaration of `event' with no type

BOINCBaseView.h:105: error: ISO C++ forbids declaration of `wxListItemAttr' with no type

BOINCBaseView.h:105: error: expected `;' before '*' token

BOINCBaseView.h:114: error: `wxTimerEvent' has not been declared

BOINCBaseView.h:114: error: ISO C++ forbids declaration of `event' with no type

BOINCBaseView.h:115: error: `wxListEvent' has not been declared

BOINCBaseView.h:115: error: ISO C++ forbids declaration of `event' with no type

BOINCBaseView.h:116: error: `wxListEvent' has not been declared

BOINCBaseView.h:116: error: ISO C++ forbids declaration of `event' with no type

BOINCBaseView.h:119: error: ISO C++ forbids declaration of `wxListItemAttr' with no type

BOINCBaseView.h:119: error: `wxListItemAttr' declared as a `virtual' field

BOINCBaseView.h:119: error: expected `;' before '*' token

In file included from BOINCBaseView.cpp:28:

BOINCTaskCtrl.h:32: error: expected class-name before '{' token

BOINCTaskCtrl.h:59: error: ISO C++ forbids declaration of `wxBoxSizer' with no type

BOINCTaskCtrl.h:59: error: expected `;' before '*' token

In file included from BOINCBaseView.cpp:29:

BOINCListCtrl.h:30: error: expected class-name before '{' token

BOINCListCtrl.h:44: error: `wxCommandEvent' has not been declared

BOINCListCtrl.h:44: error: ISO C++ forbids declaration of `event' with no type

BOINCListCtrl.h:48: error: ISO C++ forbids declaration of `wxListItemAttr' with no type

BOINCListCtrl.h:48: error: `wxListItemAttr' declared as a `virtual' field

BOINCListCtrl.h:48: error: expected `;' before '*' token

BOINCBaseView.cpp:35: error: `wxPanel' has not been declared

BOINCBaseView.cpp: In static member function `static wxObject* CBOINCBaseView::wxCreateObject()':

BOINCBaseView.cpp:35: error: cannot convert `CBOINCBaseView*' to `wxObject*' in return

BOINCBaseView.cpp: At global scope:

BOINCBaseView.cpp:40: error: expected `)' before '*' token

BOINCBaseView.cpp:63: error: expected `)' before '*' token

BOINCBaseView.cpp: In member function `virtual int CBOINCBaseView::GetListRowCount()':

BOINCBaseView.cpp:137: error: 'class CBOINCListCtrl' has no member named 'GetItemCount'

BOINCBaseView.cpp: At global scope:

BOINCBaseView.cpp:141: error: variable or field `FireOnListRender' declared void

BOINCBaseView.cpp:141: error: `int CBOINCBaseView::FireOnListRender' is not a static member of `class CBOINCBaseView'

BOINCBaseView.cpp:141: error: `wxTimerEvent' was not declared in this scope

BOINCBaseView.cpp:141: error: `event' was not declared in this scope

BOINCBaseView.cpp:141: error: expected `,' or `;' before '{' token

BOINCBaseView.cpp:146: error: variable or field `FireOnListSelected' declared void

BOINCBaseView.cpp:146: error: `int CBOINCBaseView::FireOnListSelected' is not a static member of `class CBOINCBaseView'

BOINCBaseView.cpp:146: error: `wxListEvent' was not declared in this scope

BOINCBaseView.cpp:146: error: `event' was not declared in this scope

BOINCBaseView.cpp:146: error: expected `,' or `;' before '{' token

BOINCBaseView.cpp:151: error: variable or field `FireOnListDeselected' declared void

BOINCBaseView.cpp:151: error: `int CBOINCBaseView::FireOnListDeselected' is not a static member of `class CBOINCBaseView'

BOINCBaseView.cpp:151: error: `wxListEvent' was not declared in this scope

BOINCBaseView.cpp:151: error: `event' was not declared in this scope

BOINCBaseView.cpp:151: error: expected `,' or `;' before '{' token

BOINCBaseView.cpp:166: error: expected constructor, destructor, or type conversion before '*' token

BOINCBaseView.cpp:171: error: variable or field `OnListRender' declared void

BOINCBaseView.cpp:171: error: `int CBOINCBaseView::OnListRender' is not a static member of `class CBOINCBaseView'

BOINCBaseView.cpp:171: error: `wxTimerEvent' was not declared in this scope

BOINCBaseView.cpp:171: error: `event' was not declared in this scope

BOINCBaseView.cpp:171: error: expected `,' or `;' before '{' token

BOINCBaseView.cpp:273: error: variable or field `OnListSelected' declared void

BOINCBaseView.cpp:273: error: `int CBOINCBaseView::OnListSelected' is not a static member of `class CBOINCBaseView'

BOINCBaseView.cpp:273: error: `wxListEvent' was not declared in this scope

BOINCBaseView.cpp:273: error: `event' was not declared in this scope

BOINCBaseView.cpp:273: error: expected `,' or `;' before '{' token

BOINCBaseView.cpp:284: error: variable or field `OnListDeselected' declared void

BOINCBaseView.cpp:284: error: `int CBOINCBaseView::OnListDeselected' is not a static member of `class CBOINCBaseView'

BOINCBaseView.cpp:284: error: `wxListEvent' was not declared in this scope

BOINCBaseView.cpp:284: error: `event' was not declared in this scope

BOINCBaseView.cpp:284: error: expected `,' or `;' before '{' token

BOINCBaseView.cpp:305: error: expected constructor, destructor, or type conversion before '*' token

BOINCBaseView.cpp: In member function `virtual int CBOINCBaseView::SyncronizeCache()':

BOINCBaseView.cpp:360: error: 'class CBOINCListCtrl' has no member named 'GetColumnCount'

BOINCBaseView.cpp:381: error: 'class CBOINCListCtrl' has no member named 'RefreshItem'

BOINCBaseView.cpp: In member function `virtual void CBOINCBaseView::PostUpdateSelection()':

BOINCBaseView.cpp:421: error: `Layout' was not declared in this scope

BOINCBaseView.cpp: In member function `virtual void CBOINCBaseView::UpdateWebsiteSelection(long int, PROJECT*)':

BOINCBaseView.cpp:454: error: 'class CBOINCListCtrl' has no member named 'GetSelectedItemCount'

make[2]: *** [boinc_gui-BOINCBaseView.o] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/mnt/temporary/var/portage/boinc-5.5.6/work/boinc-5.5.6/clientgui'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/mnt/temporary/var/portage/boinc-5.5.6/work/boinc-5.5.6'

make: *** [all] Error 2

!!! ERROR: sci-misc/boinc-5.5.6 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1539:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 939:   Called src_compile

  boinc-5.5.6.ebuild, line 67:   Called die

!!! emake failed

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

```

Come si nota lui tenta di compilare l'interfaccia grafica e non trova i file per compilarla.

Non sarà che per il solo fatto che trova le wxWidgets se ne frega se io gli metto il -X e tenta quindi di compilarle?

Spero di essere stato un poco più chiaro e sufficientemente dettagliato nella descrizione del problema...   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## guerro

Domanda per !equilibrium:

sul tuo PC hai installato le wxGTK?

Te lo chiedo perchè i file indicati come mancanti (accel.h ecc..) sono contenuti in quel pacchetto.

Io l'ho installato con la USE flag "-X"....

Vorrei capire se il problema possa in qualche modo dipendere da questo, in caso potrei ricompilare il pacchetto con la USE flag "X" (ho visto che la presenza o meno del supporto per X non ne implica l'installazione) e successivamente ricompilare boinc.

Per cui mi servirebbe un qualche riscontro prima di procedere con questa soluzione...   :Smile: 

EDIT:

Come non detto, se tento di compilare le wxGTK con la USE flag "X", per una serie di dipendenze annidate viene richiesto di installare X   :Confused:   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## !equilibrium

 *guerro wrote:*   

> Domanda per !equilibrium:
> 
> sul tuo PC hai installato le wxGTK?

 

no, non sono installate, e nemmeno Xorg.

----------

## guerro

Questo mi conforta, nel senso che molto probabilmente è un BUG del pacchetto....

Purtroppo le wxGTK devo installarle (versione base) perchè richieste da aMule.

A questo punto l'unica soluzione possibile che mi viene in mente è quella di unmergere le wxGTK, emergere boinc e quindi riemergere le wxGTK.....    UFFA!!  :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Speriamo che nella prossima release di boinc il problema sia risolto...   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## !equilibrium

 *guerro wrote:*   

> Questo mi conforta, nel senso che molto probabilmente è un BUG del pacchetto....
> 
> Purtroppo le wxGTK devo installarle (versione base) perchè richieste da aMule.
> 
> A questo punto l'unica soluzione possibile che mi viene in mente è quella di unmergere le wxGTK, emergere boinc e quindi riemergere le wxGTK.....    UFFA!!  
> ...

 

è quasi sicuramente così, è un problema dell'ebuild, la cosa migliore è fare un bugreport sul bugzilla, così i devl sistemano la cosa velocemente  :Wink: 

----------

## guerro

Era proprio così, è bastato disinstallare le wxGTK, e la compilazione di boinc è andata via liscia come l'olio, quindi ho riemerso le wxGTK..   :Cool: 

Ora provvedo a segnalare la cosa su bugzilla....

----------

